# Goodreads



## Skodt (Aug 19, 2013)

How many people here use it? 

I love the recommendations on the site. Leaving a simple star rating racks up several new books I have never read. It keeps my reading collection in order. It does multiple genera's. It lets you leave reviews and see others reviews. It just seems like a really good place to find all your reading habits conform into one area. 

I was just curious if anyone else used it. We could have a WF group on there if so. Kind of like seeing what every one else is reading, or has read, but also being able to see their ratings clearly.


----------



## TwoStarTown (Aug 20, 2013)

I use Goodreads, and really enjoy it. I have their app on my phone which I use to look up books out of boredom and to keep a list of books I would like to read in the future. My favorite aspect of the site are their "Best Of _____" lists. It's always interesting to me to see what books were considered the best for each individual year, and even for full decades. I've found some great novels by skimming through those lists.


----------



## Gargh (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm on there, somewhere. It's a nice idea that should work really well but just seems to fall flat for me. Then again, I read quite widely across genres, so it doesn't make very effective recommendations. My other half reads predominantly SciFi and Fantasy and gets on really well with it. What I do find useful is the author profiling via blogs, reviews, quotes etc. It seems to be quite comprehensive. 

My favourite site for recommendations, however, is book crossing - really good fun!


----------



## Sintalion (Aug 20, 2013)

I use it to connect with people.  I don't take a lot of recommendations because I already have a million to go through, but something always makes me happy about chatting with people on a subject I love (books).


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Aug 25, 2013)

Gargh said:


> I'm on there, somewhere. It's a nice idea that should work really well but just seems to fall flat for me.



This. I just can't get into it, probably due to my feeling that I don't need any more book recommendations due to my large pile of unread books and I'm trying not to buy any more unless they're needed or rare/what I'm currently searching for.


----------



## Sara Haasis (Aug 25, 2013)

I just made an account a few days ago and I'm not really sure what to do with it. You use it mostly to pick what to read next? I have a pretty big list of books I have to read so that might not come in handy for awhile. I would probably join a WF group though.


----------



## krishan (Dec 5, 2013)

I use Goodreads to keep track of the books I've read, and books that I want to read. It's interesting to be able to look back at the end of a year and see everything that I read in the space of the last twelve months.

I already have a long list of books to read, so don't make much use of the book recommendations it offers.


----------

